# Hirsel Golf Club



## Dodger (Dec 8, 2011)

A few pictures of a lovely wee track that is situated in Coldstream in the Scottish Borders.

It is a great course that is real fun to play and always is great condition.Keep it straight or the trees gobble up your balls.

Book online at http://www.hirselgc.co.uk/


----------



## CliveW (Dec 8, 2011)

I bet those pictures weren't taken today.


----------



## Andy (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks stunning Dodger.

What winter deals are on offer?


----------



## Dodger (Dec 8, 2011)

If your looking to visit do it in the Summer months as it can tend to get a tad wet and a visit during the winter would not do this wee gem justice Andy.


----------



## Andy (Dec 8, 2011)

Cheers Dodger.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 8, 2011)

_'The Augusta of the Borders'_  Mighty fine little tester of a course. Well worth a visit in the spring.

btw The 7th is a great hole sponsored by a wonderful Award winning Company


----------



## chris661 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pfft looks average enough


----------



## thecraw (Dec 12, 2011)

Alan,

I still have a fourball voucher for this track, will you honour it next year? Looks superb.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking track Alan,whats the greens fee's mate


----------



## DelB (Dec 12, 2011)

Like the look of that. My cousin will be up in April next year for our annual golf weekend, so I can see a visit to the Hirsel being on the cards.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 12, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Alan,

I still have a fourball voucher for this track, will you honour it next year? Looks superb.
		
Click to expand...

Sure will Craw.



stevek1969 said:



			Nice looking track Alan,whats the greens fee's mate
		
Click to expand...

They are on the Website Steve www.hirselgc.co.uk but if you are fancying a knock I am sure I can arrange something for you.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice... should try a visit next year. Ladies open perhaps.... if there is one?


----------



## Dodger (Dec 14, 2011)

FairwayDodger said:



			Nice... should try a visit next year. Ladies open perhaps.... if there is one?
		
Click to expand...

There are 2 Ladies Opens. One on 30th June which is a Greensomes and the other on 29th July that is a Tex Mex Open.

I would encourage you to come for a game as I have no doubt that you will enjoy it.

Booking is available online here....  http://www.brsgolf.com/hirsel/opens_home.php


----------



## Dodger (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

I played there once. March 1991. I don't remember it looking like that


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jan 14, 2012)

Great looking course hope to play a few like this in my 2nd summer of golf this year


----------



## Dodger (Jan 14, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I played there once. March 1991. I don't remember it looking like that 






Click to expand...

Different beast then Smiffy,9 holer with a shed as a clubhouse.Cracking course and set up now.


----------



## brendy (Jan 14, 2012)

That course reminds me of one of the courses over here, Shandon Park GC in Belfast, decent track too.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 14, 2012)

The Hirsel is not particularly long, but I give it more respect than Musselburgh golf club, a long open Q course. The Hirsel is a tight wee course where you mustâ€¦.mustâ€¦..use the head off the tee. Iâ€™ve only played it three or four times and the best round Iâ€™ve had there was shot with the driver firmly in the bag until the 9thâ€¦.I think. If you break 80 round there your doing well.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Different beast then Smiffy,9 holer with a shed as a clubhouse.Cracking course and set up now.
		
Click to expand...

   Are you sure Dodger? If it's the course I'm thinking of, it was definitely an 18 holer. Had a really nice short par 3 off an elevated tee with what I think was a stream in front of the green. I'm sure it was the Hirsel we played. Is there another course in or near Coldstream I could be getting confused with? The 18th hole started fairly flat and then swept downhill and to the left towards the clubhouse if memory serves me right?


----------



## Dodger (Jan 15, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Are you sure Dodger? If it's the course I'm thinking of, it was definitely an 18 holer. Had a really nice short par 3 off an elevated tee with what I think was a stream in front of the green. I'm sure it was the Hirsel we played. Is there another course in or near Coldstream I could be getting confused with? The 18th hole started fairly flat and then swept downhill and to the left towards the clubhouse if memory serves me right?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it would have been The Hirsel Smiffy but the 18th as you describe it would have been the 9th hole in 91 as it was not extended to 18 until mid 1994.The par 3 you describe would have been the old 7th or the 10th as it is now and the clubhouse in 91 would have been a shed in comparison to what stands there now.


----------



## Dodger (Jun 14, 2012)

Freshly taken 2 minutes ago...greens up to 10 which aint bad considering the amount of bloody rain we have had recently.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 14, 2012)

Place looks in great nick Alan , our greenkeepers played a blinder in having our place immaculate for open week this week despite a months rain in 2 days


----------



## Dodger (Jun 23, 2012)

Fast forward a week and we have this.....:angry:


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Fast forward a week and we have this.....:angry:






Click to expand...

Hope it doesn't get any higher or the green is in danger!


----------



## DavidO (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks great... another course added to my 'must play' list...


----------



## Dodger (Jun 28, 2012)

I have honestly never seen rainfall like we have endured today....since 7am this morning we have had 25mm of rain!!

Picture taken 2 minutes ago.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 28, 2012)

Good to see the hardcore (in the background) are still out for a few holes though!


----------



## Dodger (Jun 28, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Good to see the hardcore (in the background) are still out for a few holes though!
		
Click to expand...

That was them trudging in after the hooter sounded...thunder & lightening yet they still had brolleys up!!


----------



## Dodger (Jul 8, 2012)

Heartbreaking pictures taken yesterday morning.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeez..

How long do you reckon until you're open again Dodge....?


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2012)

Bloody hell Dodger, our place has a couple of puddles on the course, yours looks like a lake with the occasional island for the ducks...


----------



## Dodger (Jul 8, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Jeez..

How long do you reckon until you're open again Dodge....?
		
Click to expand...

The river has this afternoon gone back within it's banks but been damage done to bunkers on 10 and the 2nd tee has received a fair bit of damage.

41mm in 10 hours.

Wednesday at the earliest I would say but the lads will be busy rallying around to try and get it open ASAP while I battle it out with the bloody insurers!


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeez Dodger, any more rain this week and im not gonna get a game next weekend.

Might have to leave it til end of the following week, which will probably suit my plans better anyway.

Fingers crossed we get a dry spell


----------



## Naybrains (Jul 11, 2012)

Dodger said:



			The river has this afternoon gone back within it's banks but been damage done to bunkers on 10 and the 2nd tee has received a fair bit of damage.

41mm in 10 hours.

Wednesday at the earliest I would say but the lads will be busy rallying around to try and get it open ASAP while I battle it out with the bloody insurers!

Click to expand...

How's the 4th green pal?


----------



## Dodger (Jul 11, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			How's the 4th green pal?
		
Click to expand...

Looking great...ironic.

Sun came oot today you know? I kid you not.

Sick.com


----------



## Naybrains (Jul 11, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Looking great...ironic.

Sun came oot today you know? I kid you not.

Sick.com

Click to expand...

Phew! Thought the 4th might get hammered again. 
Was worried about your office too, I know how much you rely on the pc (and mags) to get you through the day :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Jul 12, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Phew! Thought the 4th might get hammered again. 
Was worried about your office too, I know how much you rely on the pc (and mags) to get you through the day :lol:
		
Click to expand...

No worries there,the big man had the sandbags out to protect the office first.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 31, 2012)

A quick course update for those interested....some photo's taken on my course walk this morning.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks lovely.
Must call in next time I go to Scotland


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks in great nick alright , is there any lasting damage Alan ?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 1, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Looks in great nick alright , is there any lasting damage Alan ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really bar the supporting wall being ripped away by the river at the 2nd tee but it is in the hands of insurers at the moment.

Right hand side of the 1st has retained a bit of water and it's stinking like a swam but it isn't in play and there isn't much we can do about it bar wait for it to go.

The lads have worked hard to get us back up and running again and it's nice to hear a lot of positive comments from folk,Naybrains was here last night and judging by his tweets he thought it was very good considering.I'll need to catch up with him to see what he thought and also to thank him for something he done for the club recently....he aint a bad lad.


----------



## Naybrains (Aug 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Not really bar the supporting wall being ripped away by the river at the 2nd tee but it is in the hands of insurers at the moment.

Right hand side of the 1st has retained a bit of water and it's stinking like a swam but it isn't in play and there isn't much we can do about it bar wait for it to go.

The lads have worked hard to get us back up and running again and it's nice to hear a lot of positive comments from folk,Naybrains was here last night and judging by his tweets he thought it was very good considering.I'll need to catch up with him to see what he thought and also to thank him for something he done for the club recently....he aint a bad lad.

Click to expand...

No probs pal..take it you were on a promise last night? 
Back to the serious business, yeah thourghly enjoyed it. Infact me and Dave left buzzing, I had been warned about a few wet patches but certainly nothing a free drop couldn't sort out. One or two folks had mentioned there was lots of grass cuttings lieing around which I felt was pointless comment considering a Golf course does tend to be grass based which usually leads to grass cuttings being seen.
Greens rolled fairly well i even holed a few 12 footers with the Scotty Combi s which i was trying out! 
Bunkers where in remarkably good nic too, must have been a staggering amount of work just to get them in play.
As I said on twitter - Credit to the Greenstaff!!!


----------



## CMAC (Aug 7, 2012)

that was some ammount of flooding, last few days rain cause anymore?

Looks like a mini heatwave from today till Sunday so hopefully courses will get a chance to dry out


----------

